# Taxes on Wood Pellets by State



## mkmh (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I live in Maine and I am having trouble getting a clear answer on whether wood pellets should be subject to sales tax. I have purchased them many times by the bag, and I get hit with tax about 50% of the time. At this time I am getting ready to have a ton delivered and I want to know for sure whether I shoudl be getting charged sales tax. I've done a little searching on the web and have not come up with anything conclusive.
Anyone know whether wood pellets should be subject to sales tax in maine...OR how I might go about finding teh right answer to this question?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Xena (Jan 17, 2008)

Not sure if the info you need is there, but try this:  http://www.maine.gov/revenue/salesuse/reference-03.htm#Heatfuel


Oh, and the section pertaining to fuel (wood, coal, etc) is about 3/4 way
down the page.   If that page doesn't get you what you need, you can
always shoot them an email or give them a call.  http://www.maine.gov/revenue/homepage_files/telephon.html

If you find that there is no sales tax on pellets, I would be ready to report
the places that charged you a tax. 

Fwiw which isn't much, there's no sales tax on pellets here in MA whether
purchased by the bag or by the ton, regardless of where you purchase them.


----------



## hearthtools (Jan 17, 2008)

In California Pellet fuel is taxed UNLESS it is used for AGRACULTURE REASONS.

I have checked
and asked because it is a heating fuel.
In California LP GAS is NOT taxed if it is used for HOME heating.
if it is used for a business heating then it is taxed.


----------



## kdp7462 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey live in Central maine and have never paid sales tax on pellets.  I do usually purchase them by the ton, though.  Home Depot and the big places probably have it set up in their system to have it tax exempt, but maybe a mom and pop just put the 5% in everything?  Not sure, but as was mentioned, I would fight the tax and report any misuse.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 17, 2008)

mkmh said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I live in Maine and I am having trouble getting a clear answer on whether wood pellets should be subject to sales tax. I have purchased them many times by the bag, and I get hit with tax about 50% of the time. At this time I am getting ready to have a ton delivered and I want to know for sure whether I shoudl be getting charged sales tax. I've done a little searching on the web and have not come up with anything conclusive.
> Anyone know whether wood pellets should be subject to sales tax in maine...OR how I might go about finding teh right answer to this question?
> ...



I just bought a ton from Home Depot in Biddeford and I paid NO tax.  Not sure on the  one bag sale as far as tax.


----------



## mkmh (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks so much Zeta (and others),
Surprised I could not find that. I think i've been hit on purchases of 3 bags and 1 bag but i'm going to dig through some receipts. That language seems pretty clear to me that wood pellets should not be taxable. I believe the earlier mistakes were "honest" so I probably won't report this particular merchant.

On a realted note, looks like i've found a pretty decent price on pellets. 

250.00 per ton delivered (only a 1 ton minimum). This is Kittery and York Ace hardware stores. Each store has about a 12-15 mile delivery area. Naragansett softwood pellets from a plant in RI. I have burned a few bags of these earlier this year with generally good results. 

Hampton Home and Hearth has pellets for 239.00 a ton but they have a flay 75.00 delivery fee. 
So the Ace is a better deal for me unless I were going to buy 7 tons.

I imagine i'll wait 'till Spring when prices drop and grab 3 tons from whoever gives me the best delivered price.


----------



## Xena (Jan 17, 2008)

mkmh said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Zeta (and others),
> Surprised I could not find that...



You're most welcome. I googled "Maine sales tax" to find the Maine .gov site.







			
				mkmh said:
			
		

> I imagine I'll wait 'till Spring when prices drop and grab 3 tons from whoever gives me the best delivered price.




That's what I did last year and got a great deal.  Plan on doing the same this year
and hoping the prices are comparable.


----------



## mgambuzza (Jan 17, 2008)

No tax on Pellets in NYS - AMAZING


----------



## buildingmaint (Jan 18, 2008)

No tax in PA .


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 18, 2008)

i dont get charged tax for pellets here in Va either. guy rung me out a couple weeks ago noticed , said hmm... no tax on these huh? i said , they are pretty much not taxed anywhere i was aware of


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 18, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> i dont get charged tax for pellets here in Va either. guy rung me out a couple weeks ago noticed , said hmm... no tax on these huh? i said , they are pretty much not taxed anywhere i was aware of



Not taxed here "but"....I looked on my slip from last week....they charge tax on delivery  lol...figures...I have a trailer in back that will hold a ton of pellets....I'll be using that for my next years supply.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 18, 2008)

No tax here in wisconsin, which is great, as it might be the only thing in this state that isn't taxed!


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier (May 13, 2008)

I sell pellets and compressed wood products and was told by my accountants that since these products are used for home heating then there is no tax......


----------



## JoeS (May 14, 2008)

No tax in Maryland on Pellet Fuel or Pellet Stoves.


----------



## firemannate31 (May 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Anyone have sales tax info on pellets in MI?

I heard it should be 4% instead of the normal sales tax of 6%?

If so, Menards owes me some $$$.


Thanks


----------



## sparkydog00 (May 15, 2008)

mgambuzza said:
			
		

> No tax on Pellets in NYS - AMAZING




That is amazing considering that they have a Grinch tax in NYS on candy bars


----------



## jebatty (May 15, 2008)

In MN residential heating fuels, including wood, are exempt from sales tax. Wood pellets are not specifically mentioned, although wood is. Firewood for residential use is exempt.


----------



## wwburning (May 17, 2008)

No tax on pellets in RI.


----------



## shortlid (Sep 15, 2011)

CT does not tax pellets used for home heating either


----------



## jdempsey (Sep 15, 2011)

Im in ky ive bought 25 bags from 2 diff tractor supply stores no tax. But i bought 3 tons from lowes and was charged $40 tax. now why is that? I can not find anything online about it. lowes just says they charge tax on everything.

It pisses me off cause im betting that lowes is in the wrong. And if i can find proof i would make them refund me the difference. We all get taxed to much the way it is. And if they are not supose to be charging tax then lowes just gets to keep that money. Better in pocket of the poor than the rich, i say.


----------



## referee38 (Sep 15, 2011)

Pa. none.


----------



## Countryboymo (Sep 15, 2011)

jdempsey said:
			
		

> Im in ky ive bought 25 bags from 2 diff tractor supply stores no tax. But i bought 3 tons from lowes and was charged $40 tax. now why is that? I can not find anything online about it. lowes just says they charge tax on everything.
> 
> It pisses me off cause im betting that lowes is in the wrong. And if i can find proof i would make them refund me the difference. We all get taxed to much the way it is. And if they are not supose to be charging tax then lowes just gets to keep that money. Better in pocket of the poor than the rich, i say.



I have purchased pellets at 5-6 different stores in different cities and paid no tax.  At tractor supply I purchased a dozen bags of somersets to try with no tax.  I went to LOWES  less than a mile away to get a few of their brand and was told the price PLUS tax and thought I was nuts to ask for no tax.  I showed a MANAGER my receipt from Tractor Supply and he couldn't come up with a reason and he did not offer to override the tax.

In MO I have never paid tax for pellets except Lowes tried to put tax on them.

If you shop Lowes I would know first if other places charge.


----------



## ravensdalepelletman (Sep 15, 2011)

city i live in pellets are taxed 9.5%  sales tax.  in the state of washington


----------



## kilbury (Sep 15, 2011)

mgambuzza said:
			
		

> No tax on Pellets in NYS - AMAZING


In my neighboring town/city, they charge a city tax on pellets. Which I'm not sure is legit but is just one more thing to drive people to my store to buy them.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Sep 15, 2011)

Taxed in Ohio


----------



## DMZX (Sep 15, 2011)

Oregon is very pellet stove friendly.  No sales tax +plus I can claim a tax credit of 10% of the cost of my pellets.  Maybe it is only ~ $65, but that could buy 16 more bags.


----------



## slls (Sep 15, 2011)

MainePellethead said:
			
		

> stoveguy2esw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of a service tax in Maine, we voted down one them clowns in Augusta had passed.


----------



## roadking88 (Sep 15, 2011)

maine just like heating oil no tax.....


----------



## burrman (Sep 15, 2011)

firemannate31 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone have sales tax info on pellets in MI?
> 
> ...


  yes its 4% in Michigan...go get some money back


----------



## imacman (Sep 15, 2011)

balls of fire said:
			
		

> mgambuzza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scroll to the very last page of this document to see the updated list of counties & cities that tax pellets in NY state:

www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/publications/sales/pub718r.pdf


----------



## PJPellet (Sep 15, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> balls of fire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for that link.  I am fortunate enough to live in a county without tax on pellets.


----------



## Skippydo (Sep 16, 2011)

No tax in Pa, but Home Depot will try and charge you 6% state tax.
You have to be persistant that they cannot charge you 6%.....
Walk out and go over to Lowes, no 6% tax.
Also, very important, at least to me..
Home Depot WILL NOT give you the veteran 10% discount
Lowes WILL give you the veteran 10% discoount.
Guess where I always shop!!


----------



## unklechuckles19 (Sep 16, 2011)

As others have said, there is NO tax in PA on Hard Fuel's, Pellets OR coal.  If you're in PA and someone tries to charge you 6% tax, refuse to pay it.


----------



## ablejoy (Sep 16, 2011)

City tax 9.5% here in Az


----------



## nhdblfan (Sep 16, 2011)

What is sales tax ?  

Never heard of such a thing here in Live Free or Die land !


----------



## shortlid (Sep 17, 2011)

nhdblfan said:
			
		

> What is sales tax ?
> 
> Never heard of such a thing here in Live Free or Die land !



Amen brother!!  No vehicle insurance needed, NO sales or income tax, heck we are the only state in the union you don't have to wear your seat belt!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnTVNZojojU


----------

